# Kioti cs30hst fel



## Kioti30cshst (Feb 17, 2006)

I am new to tractor forum and was in the market for a Kioti. I called around to the local dealers in d/fw tx And found a New cs30hst w/fel industrial tires kl130 loader for $15,400 or 14,200 for the 25 hp is this about the best price i am going to find? Also when do they offer new incentives like 0% for 60...... Anyone that can help would be great. Also does anyone else have any othe tractors that would be better thats under 16,000. I have 10 acres 5 with lots of trees and dirt work needed and 5 no trees. I will also be building a house in 1 yr and need a tractor for misc up-keep. thx


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard to TF, Kioti!!!!  The tractoring gurus, specifically the Kioti and CUT crowd should be waking up soon!!! 
Have fun here at TF!

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kioti30cshst, let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well. Which dealers have you price checked with so far?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry, forgot to answer your questions! :duh: Those prices don't seem to be to far out of line. I see Top Flight Equipment north of Houston has a Kioti DK35 with a FEL for $16,239. They also have an LK2554 with FEL for $12,399. 

Top Flight Equipment 

I think a 30 to 35 hp tractor would be sized about right for your application as I suspect you will have LOTS of box blading to do. Will have a justifiable need for a backhoe? If you are building a house, my thoughts are that you will more than likely have a pretty good demand for backhoe work. 

I suggest that you try to finance all of your implements and anything else you think you will need and have it rolled up into the initial tractor purchase. This gives you a bit more buying leverage and allows you to spread the initial cost of the equipment over time. Buying implements piece by piece can really dig into your available cash reserves. 

Kioti is offering 0% for 30 months or 4.99% for 6 years currently.

Kioti Financing


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You may want to take a look at the John Deere 790 and 990. They both are in the price range you are looking at. The 990 might be a bit large for use after you complete your house. These tractors don't come with hydrostatic drive. They are very basic and very reliable gear shift tractors with no power reverser. If you can find one and I am not sure if they are at the Deere dealers yet. I strong recommend you take a close look at the John Deere 3203. 

Kubota has some real nice machines in this range such as the B7800 and B7610. Definitely take a look at those. 

Be sure to check out the New Holland TC35 & TC40. 

Over all, I think you are on the right track. Kioti makes a good machine and usually gives you the most goodies for the dollar spent. I think it is absolutely essential that you go to as many dealers and demo all the various brands while paying CLOSE attention to the dealership and how they operate. This way you will not only get a good feel for each potential tractor you may buy but also gain a feel for the dealer support AFTER the sale which is VERY important. 

Good luck with your tractor purchase and let us know what you decided.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kioti30cshst _
> * found a New cs30hst w/fel industrial tires kl130 loader for $15,400 or 14,200 for the 25 hp is this about the best price i am going to find? *


Yes, prices sound OK to me.

I see Kioti just announced a 4 year warranty on tractors sold after Feb 15.
First 2 years bumper to bumper
Following 2 years parts and labor on engine and drive train.


----------



## Kioti30cshst (Feb 17, 2006)

thank you guys for your input. I have only been looking for the last month or so seriously and have never drove a tractor I just know I want a reliable well built tractor thats easy to operate. I have looked into lenar, jinma, and some of the "cheaper" tractors. I saw a lenar package deal on ebay go for 11,100 for 274 loader trailer, brush hog , tiller. I honestly dont know what to get but i dont want to spend 10k on a non reliable tractor . Thats why i was looking into Kioti kubota .....but I havent looked into Jd just cause of there reputation of OVERPRICED and as for New holland I know nothing about them. I also Need to stay in a pretty reasonable price range. Me and my father inlaw are going in on it so it makes it a little better. So thats my story anymore tractors you guys could throw my way and mabye prices would be great.


----------



## Kioti30cshst (Feb 17, 2006)

Chief I have got prices from E&E, cosper, Smitty equ. , Country trac, Deen, canton and farm equ


----------



## Kioti30cshst (Feb 17, 2006)

Well just got a phone call for my father inlaw and looks like we need something that will have a 2000lb loader for round hay and small enough to get around trees and all those 10acre around the house stuff. Any Ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kioti30cshst _
> *Well just got a phone call for my father inlaw and looks like we need something that will have a 2000lb loader for round hay and small enough to get around trees and all those 10acre around the house stuff. Any Ideas? *


If lifting the round bales is done with the 3 pt. hitch perhaps you will need to move up to a DK45 or a John Deere 990. If you intend to move round bales with the FEL; you will need to move up to a DK65 or other caparable machine. The 3 pt. hitch on my 4410 could probably move a VERY small round bale very marginally but I feel that would be pushing the limits of the machine.


----------

